# Ferrets webbed feet!?



## Lucyisafish (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm asking this question for a friend who recently got two ferrets, an albino and a polecat. She's noticed the polecat has webbed feet and was wondering if this was a normal thing, or a common mutation.. or really not normal?! She's had ferrets before but she was a lot younger and most were albino (she thinks it might just be a polecat thing).
Can ferrets swim? 

: victory:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I used to have an albino that had 2 toes that were webbed together, he was called Two Toes because of it :flrt: it never caused him any problems. I just put it down to being a genetic thing.


----------

